# So, is this what to expect for the future?



## Uncle Ben (May 9, 2010)

Are you guys still working on this site, or is this the way it's gonna be? It's been about 3 weeks now and it's about as crippled and lame as any I've seen. I was damn happy with the way it used to function. 

Uncle Ben


----------



## darkdestruction420 (May 9, 2010)

I dont mean to impose on bens thread, but i agree on this one. Can we have our growfaq back please? That and show when a post was made like the old days so i can know if the last response was 1 minute ago or 1 yr ago......


----------



## Admin (May 10, 2010)

darkdestruction420 said:


> I dont mean to impose on bens thread, but i agree on this one. Can we have our growfaq back please? That and show when a post was made like the old days so i can know if the last response was 1 minute ago or 1 yr ago......


We are still working on things, dunno what you mean by this quote 05-10-2010 02:48 AM says right there when bens post was made.


----------



## Uncle Ben (May 16, 2010)

If I was a guessin' man, this site has been transferred to a new owner and the new format's issues will never be corrected.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jun 6, 2010)

As I was saying, almost one month later and the site is still crippled.


----------



## mygirls (Jun 6, 2010)

agreed. old grow fax back please... not for me but the newbies.


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Jun 6, 2010)

Bring back the growfaq PLEASE rollitup, I would rather direct people to our growfaq than have to direct them to another site because we dont have any good articles on the topic when i know the growfaq had a great detailed guide i could direct the new grower too, keeping them on the site and in the community.


----------



## DobermanGuy (Jun 14, 2010)

at least update the articles on the main page for fucks sake


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 15, 2010)

DobermanGuy said:


> at least update the articles on the main page for fucks sake


I was thinking the same fuckin' thing!! LOL


----------



## KushLoud (Jun 15, 2010)

darkdestruction420 said:


> show when a post was made like the old days so i can know if the last response was 1 minute ago or 1 yr ago......


on firefox mozilla it shows when the post was made, internet explorer does not. this site looks alot better using firefox.


----------



## stelthy (Jun 15, 2010)

I agree the old layout, skin's, and composition was so much better before who ever it was decided to fuck about with it, I mean I've got the hang of it now but its nowhere as good as it was before, its time for a change........................BACK!! to how it used to be if something's not broken - Don't try n fix it!!! - STELTHY


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm beginning to think rollitup doesnt actually care.........


----------



## cmt1984 (Jun 17, 2010)

agreed, i dont like this new site...the old version was much better.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jun 17, 2010)

Something is fishy. My best guess is someone sold it and the new owner doesn't know shit about programming.


----------



## ScarletFire (Jun 17, 2010)

Based on some of the posts I see every day and my own experience as a NooB trying to find information, it is a bit hard to find stuff here. It's easier to search for RIU articles with Google. That's how I came across a lot of OTHER grow forums.


----------



## Admin (Jun 17, 2010)

Bringing the old one back is not an option, the coding does not match. Rather then saying it sucks or wtf is wrong. Why not offer suggestions.


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Jun 17, 2010)

admin said:


> Bringing the old one back is not an option, the coding does not match. Rather then saying it sucks or wtf is wrong. Why not offer suggestions.


I did, as did some of the others, I'm sorry if i gave you a bit of attitude, but when no one replies forever it really does seem like you dont care.......thanks for your time. why cant you guys put the growfaq back up? did you read my post before? here it is......
Bring back the growfaq PLEASE rollitup, I would rather direct people to our growfaq than have to direct them to another site because we dont have any good articles on the topic when i know the growfaq had a great detailed guide i could direct the new grower too, keeping them on the site and in the community. 

so how about it? I can live w/o being able to see when a post is made and ive learned another browser verion still has it, so im alright on that, but not having a growfaq is killing this site.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jun 18, 2010)

admin said:


> Bringing the old one back is not an option, the coding does not match. Rather then saying it sucks or wtf is wrong. Why not offer suggestions.


Basically nothing works as it did/should, a few examples:

1. Can't quote with the "Reply with Quote" option, only the "Multi-quote"

2. Can't load a thumbnail, get a black page then a return to the thread,

3. At my "My Rolliup", I get a 1/4 page of garbage off to the right of the screen. What is that?

4. Still can't edit my original post, would like to add a FAQ to it so I can stop some of the same old "where is the 2nd node?" questions. IOW, I would do a question/answer ditty. What should be basically a 4 page thread has turned into a 100, much being the same lazy types who are asking the same questions because they don't want to spend a day reading thru all the posts. What are you afraid of, that one out of 100 thread starters might delete something? So what if they do? The same material can be found with little effort in the 100 other MJ forums. 

There are other issues many have mentioned besides these. If I had to guess, there is a GrowFaq ownership issue here, one based on copyrights...... a purchasing agreement, something. I doubt if it is a coding issue. You either put it up or you don't.

The feel and look overall is unfriendly.....not very inviting COMPARED TO the old software. I think you guys made a huge mistake - you don't fix what isn't broken.

What I speculate has happened here is a change of ownership, perhaps a security issue, being that the server is in LA (or so I've been told), and this is the beginning of the end of what used to be a great place to exchange info. You just don't take a polished gem and replace it with a turd. Sorry, but that's how frustrated I am. 

Good luck,
UB


----------



## KlosetKing (Jun 19, 2010)

Uncle Ben said:


> Basically nothing works as it did/should, a few examples:
> 
> 1. Can't quote with the "Reply with Quote" option, only the "Multi-quote"
> 
> ...


so UB, i was curious, what browser are you using? cookies enabled? i mean, not to harsh on your mellow (or lack there of lol), cuz i agree i don't like the site as much after the change, but i noticed you listed problems i do not have. I.E. i am replying to this post with the reply with quote link, not the multiple quote. i don't see the garbage on the right hand side of MyRollitup? and images still show up fine, though if i move my mouse off the image (which seems pretty easy to do) the image will disappear and go back to the thread. in fact, of the four, the only one that occurs for me, is of course the thread editing which is by far the BIGGEST downfall of the site so far (i don't really wanna get into the topic of deleting accounts).

just curious bro, as thinking that these problems just may be an issue with the browser you are using or possibly some setting you have
-KK


----------



## Fisherman Pete (Jun 19, 2010)

i don't know how you've come to experience 1-3 ben, works fine under firefox.

i think you are onto something though, coding? you don't need to be a programmer to take the paragraph "this is a guide on when to harvest blahldahsdlashdlhawsdlihawlidhawlidhawlihdlaiwihdliawhdliwadhw" and re-write it on the new sites FAQ. no coding is involved when you enter plain text into the sites FAQ section. it's plain text input, meaning as Ben sais, it either seems to be utter laziness/incompetence or it's because there are ownership issues.

tbh, i smoke enough that i don't remember the old design haha, and i find this one perfectly acceptable, but it is true that it is cold and unfriendly. a different forum version etc offering more and better features does not seem to justify dismantling a previously great site.


----------



## KlosetKing (Jun 19, 2010)

indeed, iam using Firefox as well, so i would guess 1-3 are probably being caused by your browser (i would assume your on IE, or possibly a mac os browser? is Netscape or Safari still around anymore? lol).

anyways, i would try moving to firefox, that would clear up the first 3 for sure, and depending on the browser you are using, it may improve things in many other areas as well (dont get me wrong firefox aint what it used to be, but its still generally better than most of its competition).


----------



## abefroman35 (Jun 19, 2010)

Uncle Ben said:


> Something is fishy. My best guess is someone sold it and the new owner doesn't know shit about programming.


you know i love how you say "someone sold it"...

does anyone perhaps believe that the people who "bought" RIU could be... the Law?!

i mean that truly would make a LOT of sense. and ESPECIALLY after hearing you say that ALL SIX of the old forums are "defunct" as you said -- what if the Law is getting their hands in this?

just an idea...


----------



## riddleme (Jun 19, 2010)

I have a suggestion for ya admin

how about extending the same privledges as a paid doner to those of us that generate traffic, folks like myself and uncle ben ???

if there was a way to pay I already would have !!!

as for the script, I use IE8 and am having no problems at all with the site itself, on an older puter with IE6 it looks terrible


----------



## Cow Tea (Jun 19, 2010)

The problem is that Internet Explorer sucks, and always has. It is standard practice for web developers to code for web-standards compliant browsers, like Chrome and Firefox, and then go back and fix errors for different versions of IE. My guess is that things got rushed and they didn't go back and recode for IE. Even IE 8 shows this page without a "reply" button, or the multi quote button, just "reply with quote". 

It could be that these people that set the site up fast and dipped out. CMS software like vBulletin doesn't usually grant admins, or mods, access to the files that would let you fix some of these issues. It would most likely have to be the original web developers, or some paid maintenance developer that would have to fix them.

You could just save yourself the trouble of having to wait for the site to be fixed by downloading Google Chrome or Mozilla Firefox, and then you can view the site as it was meant to be see, plus you get the added benefit of not supporting shitty browsers like IE. I use Chrome because it starts up in less than one second, whereas FF and IE take a few seconds; you get more screen space; and it's lighter on your processor, which means you crash less. *edit - and websites always work on it (though they always worked with FF).


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jun 19, 2010)

IE is not too bad although I hate all Bill Gates' products, and that includes IE. I'll DL and try FireFox. Did not have any problems with a Mozilla browser, Sea Monkey on the first version.


----------



## abefroman35 (Jun 19, 2010)

riddleme said:


> I have a suggestion for ya admin
> 
> how about extending the same privledges as a paid doner to those of us that generate traffic, folks like myself and uncle ben ???
> 
> *if there was a way to pay I already would have !!!*


agreed.

YES ME TOO!!! but nooo.


----------



## KlosetKing (Jun 20, 2010)

Uncle Ben said:


> IE is not too bad although I hate all Bill Gates' products, and that includes IE. I'll DL and try FireFox. Did not have any problems with a Mozilla browser, Sea Monkey on the first version.


hey hope it works bud, would hate to see simple problems like that make a valuable member like yourself want to leave. let us know how it goes!


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jun 20, 2010)

KlosetKing said:


> so UB, i was curious, what browser are you using? cookies enabled? i mean, not to harsh on your mellow (or lack there of lol), cuz i agree i don't like the site as much after the change, but i noticed you listed problems i do not have. I.E. i am replying to this post with the reply with quote link, not the multiple quote. i don't see the garbage on the right hand side of MyRollitup? and images still show up fine, though if i move my mouse off the image (which seems pretty easy to do) the image will disappear and go back to the thread. in fact, of the four, the only one that occurs for me, is of course the thread editing which is by far the BIGGEST downfall of the site so far (i don't really wanna get into the topic of deleting accounts).
> 
> just curious bro, as thinking that these problems just may be an issue with the browser you are using or possibly some setting you have
> -KK


Never had such issues before.


----------



## KlosetKing (Jun 21, 2010)

Uncle Ben said:


> Never had such issues before.


dont take this as a flame. i accept you as a ganja god.... but iam a bit of an IT junkie (i have a BA in information tech and design, minor in networking tech), and i know first hand that these things dont stay stable. in fact far from it. just because the browser has been fine until now, doesnt mean it isnt the browser now. all it takes is a hotfix, a change in RIU, hell even malicious software or corrupt files, to break something. and those are just tip of the iceberg scenarios, it could be something much deeper (even something like a video driver corruption can cause that 'junk' your referring to, depending on where in the code it is occurring). The only reason i think it is on your end, is because 3/4 of your problems are specific to you, and not everyone or even most people on the forum itself.

again, iam not trying to incite any anger in ya. far from it, i want to help ya so we (or at least I) dont lose a valuable source on my now favorite forum. Hope things start workin better for ya. On a personal note, ty for all your contributions to the site, youve been a fountain of information and inspiration for me, and i only hope that someday i grow half as well as you do.

-KK


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 21, 2010)

KK maybe you could suggest some steps UB could take to resolve some of his issues ...rob


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jun 21, 2010)

It is what it is, si'.


----------



## KlosetKing (Jun 21, 2010)

robert 14617 said:


> KK maybe you could suggest some steps UB could take to resolve some of his issues ...rob


i did but he didnt get back to me about how the other browsers worked. if they didnt, i would start with the basics of pc maintenance. i start with a good sweep of both AdAware and Spybot S&D (between the 2 they pick just about anything up) then clean up disks, defrags, check driver updates for all hardware, NIC, video card, any peripherals I.E. if you happen to be using sata cards (for going from PCI > SATA). if none of this works, i would reformat, reinstall OS, then start fresh with all newest drivers as stated above. Also, make sure you have the latest versions of things like Flash, .NET Framework, and hell even DirectX. best to just cover all bases at once.

honestly i think this is overboard though, in my professional experience, i would say it is almost 90% guaranteed to be the browser or a setting in the browser (though it is probably not cookies since you dont seem to be having a problem staying logged in or anything?). If you truly are curious and want some personal assistance with it, go ahead and PM me UB. I would be more than happy to do anything i could to help. keep in mind though, i am not TERRIBLY familiar with macs, though they aren't a stranger either, and from how it sounds, you very well may be on a mac?


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jun 22, 2010)

KlosetKing said:


> i did but he didnt get back to me about how the other browsers worked. if they didnt, i would start with the basics of pc maintenance. i start with a good sweep of both AdAware and Spybot S&D (between the 2 they pick just about anything up) then clean up disks, defrags, check driver updates for all hardware, NIC, video card, any peripherals I.E. if you happen to be using sata cards (for going from PCI > SATA). if none of this works, i would reformat, reinstall OS, then start fresh with all newest drivers as stated above. Also, make sure you have the latest versions of things like Flash, .NET Framework, and hell even DirectX. best to just cover all bases at once.
> 
> honestly i think this is overboard though, in my professional experience, i would say it is almost 90% guaranteed to be the browser or a setting in the browser (though it is probably not cookies since you dont seem to be having a problem staying logged in or anything?). If you truly are curious and want some personal assistance with it, go ahead and PM me UB. I would be more than happy to do anything i could to help. keep in mind though, i am not TERRIBLY familiar with macs, though they aren't a stranger either, and from how it sounds, you very well may be on a mac?


IE works fine. I hate MS products, but it looks like I'm stuck to using IE with this "update". Still, compared to the original version which worked very well browsing with SeaMonkey, a Mozilla suite, this is pretty lame. BTW, I've been doing computers including building them while most of you fellers were messin' in your drawers. I started with IBM PC back in the days when 64K of RAM was a bunch. 

Thanks,
UB


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 22, 2010)

Tio i'll be hitting you up for comp advice in the future along with the grow ....rob


----------



## KlosetKing (Jun 22, 2010)

Uncle Ben said:


> IE works fine. I hate MS products, but it looks like I'm stuck to using IE with this "update". Still, compared to the original version which worked very well browsing with SeaMonkey, a Mozilla suite, this is pretty lame. BTW, I've been doing computers including building them while most of you fellers were messin' in your drawers. I started with IBM PC back in the days when 64K of RAM was a bunch.
> 
> Thanks,
> UB


did not mean to imply you didn't understand them. only meant to imply that it is my business to know them in and out. far too often you find people who say 'it doesn't work' over and over again, but really don't understand why, have little understanding of what they are using, and often times get to angry in their own confusion to ever find the solution. we call it 'old man syndrome' at my work, and we see it everyday. just last week i was doing a house call for a guy in his mid forties who couldn't figure out why his internet didn't work. well he yelled and screamed on the phone about how hes tried it all and it isn't working. we make the house call (at around 70 bucks an hour). i walk in, boot up his pc and router, log in using the factory defaults, enable DHCP, and all is fine. he paid us 70 dollars for less than 5 minutes of work. of course, this only made him angrier, and as i am walking out of the house hes screaming 'iam not paying you guys a full hour for this horseshit! that's bullshit! fuck you..." etc etc. i could only laugh. he very much will pay us for that 5 minutes, because he couldn't control his anger on the phone long enough to actually listen to the steps we were giving him to resolve the issue (we knew 2 days prior exactly what the problem was, but when we tried to talk him through it on the phone, he would get angry and hang up on us. then call us around 5 hours later asking for more help, get angry, hang up....

so no, i did not mean to imply you didn't know what was going on, but i did mean to imply that you are experiencing issues that no one else is, on top of issues other people are. and this points to something on your end. i don't mean to direct any of this at you in particular, but as someone who has a degree in this field, and VERY MUCH knows what hes doing, it irks me in a way that i cannot even begin to describe when i hear things like 'ive been messing with computers since you were in diapers'. computers are not what they were then, in fact, they are much more complicated now.iam sure you would feel the same way if someone came to you and told you that they had been growing since you were in diapers, and no matter what your experience was, they had been on earth longer than you and that was somehow relevant to the situation. ive built/maintained thousands of computers over the last decade, and i was only trying to be nice and help.

good luck UB....
-KK


----------



## ThinLine (Jun 22, 2010)

Uncle Ben said:


> IE works fine. I hate MS products, but it looks like I'm stuck to using IE with this "update".


I'm not sure what you mean by being stuck with IE because of an update. I have IE on my computer, but I never use it. If I do use it I have all sorts of problems on different website. I also have Firefox. That is the browser I use all the time, especially on websites with lots of options like forums. Have you tried Firefox yet? How can you say IE works fine if you are having all these troubles and everyone running firefox doesn't?

Firefox is a very easy download
http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/upgrade.html


----------



## KlosetKing (Jun 22, 2010)

iam sure he knows whats going on, hes been 'doing' computers since we were in diapers =P


----------



## stelthy (Jun 23, 2010)

I've been using GOOGLE 'CHROME' it looks fine, things are going ok now but I don't like the way if you type in the search bar for a specific or for that matter un-specific searche ie/ :- Led grow, or 600w MH, nothing is returned??? In the old version keywords would easily bring up a whole list of threads with no problem at all! Another point is How about having DATE AND TIME on messages as to when they were added to a thread etc... And here's an idea maybe all the points we earn could count towards different skins as a reward for our thread pages etc... instead of stating how stoned we could potentially be  nothing wrong with the 'stoner' type headings but a reward for being 'clued up' such as new skins and art work would not only visually make a difference but also make each viewers thread etc more personal, possibly even an option to upload your own................If you have earned thousands of points etc ??? -Just some idea's to improve!  hope this helps - STELTHY


----------



## riddleme (Jun 23, 2010)

well, I have old man syndrome, like UB I have been messing with puters forever, I ran BBS's before the internet started, I do componet level repair on motherboards (yes I change chips, not boards) in my current job, fluent in dos, unix, linx and all of the windows (don't do mac) 

Just want to point out that not all of us old farts are computer stupid


----------



## KlosetKing (Jun 23, 2010)

riddleme said:


> well, I have old man syndrome, like UB I have been messing with puters forever, I ran BBS's before the internet started, I do componet level repair on motherboards (yes I change chips, not boards) in my current job, fluent in dos, unix, linx and all of the windows (don't do mac)
> 
> Just want to point out that not all of us old farts are computer stupid


and i do apologize, as i do not find or think that either of you are stupid, and did not mean to imply it. to do that in my eyes would be just as bad as the statement that drew such a response from me. i was merely using an example as to how age doesn't necessarily mean anything, albeit i may have been better off to not take the comment so personally. again, sorry if it sounded like i was stereotyping or personally attacking anyone, it was not my intent.


----------



## riddleme (Jun 23, 2010)

Hey no problem, wasn't hatin or attackin, just wanted to point out that some of us know a bit

I also type html and php from scratch and have coded 2 video games, workin on a game mod now that adds MJ fields and growers

I love puters, have one set up as a home theater, one set up as a recording studio this one on the web, one set up as a jukebox


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Jun 23, 2010)

riddleme said:


> Hey no problem, wasn't hatin or attackin, just wanted to point out that some of us know a bit
> 
> I also type html and php from scratch and have coded 2 video games, workin on a game mod now that adds MJ fields and growers
> 
> I love puters, have one set up as a home theater, one set up as a recording studio this one on the web, one set up as a jukebox


Thats awesome, Too bad you didnt invest some $$$ in computer stocks way back, you could be a multi-millionaire now.


----------



## KlosetKing (Jun 24, 2010)

riddleme said:


> Hey no problem, wasn't hatin or attackin, just wanted to point out that some of us know a bit
> 
> I also type html and php from scratch and have coded 2 video games, workin on a game mod now that adds MJ fields and growers
> 
> I love puters, have one set up as a home theater, one set up as a recording studio this one on the web, one set up as a jukebox


thats awesome, you should definitely do a thread or something if and when you finish your game, id be interested =D


----------



## abefroman35 (Jun 26, 2010)

riddleme said:


> Hey no problem, wasn't hatin or attackin, just wanted to point out that some of us know a bit
> 
> *I also type html and php from scratch and have coded 2 video games, *workin on a game mod now that adds MJ fields and growers
> 
> I love puters, have one set up as a home theater, one set up as a recording studio this one on the web, one set up as a jukebox


sick man, i would LOVE to know how to read and write all this computer stuff; congrats brother, keep up the good work.


----------

